# PanPastels Experiment



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

My first try at landscape with my new PanPastels. 

I know it is kinda flat, not enough depth. For a first try I am happy with it.

Could anyone suggest how to achieve more depth without making it muddy?

Btw, I used only red, yellow and blue with some black, white and grey. Forcing myself to mix colors instead of relying on pre mixed.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Susan I love this. The pink is so spring and light. It makes me happy to look at it. 

As you know I'm still in the novice stage, but I believe if you add some darker values in the foregrounds and lighten the furthest mountain it would push everything back and give it depth.


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

That's funny. The pinks are actually oranges but in the photo it does look pink! Did not notice that.


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

I started using the curves in the editor on my phone. Made a world of difference in color matching.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

I like your new signature Susan. It's right on target!


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

dickhutchings said:


> I started using the curves in the editor on my phone. Made a world of difference in color matching.


Curves? What are curves? (In this context anyway.) :biggrin:


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

This is a photoshop tute but it's the same tool I have on my phone.


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

Cool! Thank you Dick!


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

The cool thing about the curves tool on my phone is it shows the changes in real time as you drag your finger around. I stare at my painting and drag the curves until they match. Pretty close anyway. I really don't care to get too technical.


----------



## FanKi (Apr 23, 2015)

I like it, is so soft and calmed ^^


----------

